# Ammo choice for .223



## lungbuster123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok yall I got the .223 out to the range this morning and sighted it in for the most part. Now im looking to buy some hunting ammo to tighten up my groups and dial it in 100%. Ive narrowed it down to...

Hornady Varmint Express V-Max   55 grain
Remington Premier Accutip Varmint   55 grain
Winchester Supreme Ballistic Silvertip   55 grain

Im looking for somthing that will work good on deer, hogs, and yotes so what do yall think?


----------



## jmoser (Apr 22, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> Ok yall I got the .223 out to the range this morning and sighted it in for the most part. Now im looking to buy some hunting ammo to tighten up my groups and dial it in 100%. Ive narrowed it down to...
> 
> Hornady Varmint Express V-Max   55 grain
> Remington Premier Accutip Varmint   55 grain
> ...



Forget the Vmax on deer.  Only .223 deer bullets I am confident in are the 60 gr Nosler Partition or the 64 gr Winchester Powerpoint.  I handload both so cannot point to factory loads.  Folks have killed wild pigs with both as well - shot placement is key with the .223 on larger game.

Any 55 gr should be plenty for yotes or smaller varmints.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried several grains and decided on the 40 gr V-Max Hornady for the 100 yd grouping.  1/4" at a 100 and best out of the lot that I shot.  I think it'll do the job with the dogs but will let you know when I luck up and get one.  Love my AR though.


----------



## striper slug (Apr 22, 2010)

*223*

for a good all around bullet u might try the SSA 63 grain soft point u can order them from ssa or i think cheaper than dirt sells them also.


----------



## captainhook (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't limit myself to 55 gr anything unless they shoot the best. Partitions, Barnes Triple Shocks, and some of the heavier soft points will do. Like I mentioned on Predatormasters you should run some of those in your 22-250 if it will shoot them.


----------



## captainhook (Apr 22, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> I tried several grains and decided on the 40 gr V-Max Hornady for the 100 yd grouping.  1/4" at a 100 and best out of the lot that I shot.  I think it'll do the job with the dogs but will let you know when I luck up and get one.  Love my AR though.



40 gr vmax's shoot great out of my R15 too. It likes the Fiocchis better than the Hornadys which surprised me.


----------



## Paddle (Apr 23, 2010)

I shoot praire dogs with the 55 gr v-max. 
 I would NEVER shoot a deer with that round. 
 It explodes on impact!!


----------



## armalite (Apr 23, 2010)

60 gr. nosler part.  or better would be the barnes X it will retain almost all its weight. the nosler will retain around 60 or 70% depending on range. both will have to be reloaded. If you want to drop deer in there tracks you will have to make a head shot.shooting them in the heart lung area, they will run until they bleed out. hope i was helpful.


----------



## captainhook (Apr 23, 2010)

armalite said:


> 60 gr. nosler part.  or better would be the barnes X it will retain almost all its weight. the nosler will retain around 60 or 70% depending on range. both will have to be reloaded. If you want to drop deer in there tracks you will have to make a head shot.shooting them in the heart lung area, they will run until they bleed out. hope i was helpful.


There are several factory loadings for the Barnes Triple Shock and the Partition. You are right about the old X bullet though, I can't think of anybody factory loading them.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think for now ill use some 55 grain Corelokts and see how they do on hogs and yotes then when it gets closer to deer season ill try out some 60 grain partitions


----------



## kdean (Apr 25, 2010)

If you don't reload just use the winchester 64 grain powerpoint for deer or hogs.  For deer your barrel length should be 20" minimum for better knockdown power from a smaller projectile.  As far as getting better groups with varmint rounds, you can't go wrong with black hills ballistic tips.  I like the 50 grain vmax on coyote.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a 26" heavy barrel on my 700. Im going to pick up a my other new gun in just a little bit and im going to see what kind of ammo they have.


----------



## DonArkie (Apr 26, 2010)

55 gr. V-Max my 223 likes the best. 7\8 of a inch groups @ 100 yards


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought some 75 grain Hornady TAP FPD yesterday and im going to shoot it today and see how she likes it.


----------



## armalite (May 4, 2010)

I noticed these in the midway flyer.  dpx ammunition 223 & 22-250 barnes triple shock x bullets 100% weight retention. should work on hogs & dogs.


----------



## treeman101 (May 10, 2010)

My hunting partner and I both shoot 223s.  No problem with the v-max bullets.  23 hogs in the last month with them.  No telling how many deer over the years.  Even with a shoulder shot on a boar hog  it really makes a mess on the inside.  349 yard shot last thursday night on a small yote, hole the size of a tennis ball.  They also cycle fine in an ar.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 10, 2010)

The 75 grain bullets wouldnt shoot for crap out of my gun so I went with some 55 grain V-Max and they shoot great!


----------



## naga (Jun 4, 2010)

*twist*

The hornady is kind of particular on twist rate. Mine is 1 in 8. No difference in POI between these and 55gr at 100yrds in my AR. Damage has to be seen from these.


----------



## CCP (Jun 4, 2010)

lungbuster123, What twist rate and length is your gun??


----------



## shaneadams90 (Jun 4, 2010)

x2 what lungbuster said...Twist and barrel length play a huge role in what direction I would go....


----------



## molly (Jun 4, 2010)

*AR-15  in 22-250*

Do they make an AR-15 or ? in 22-250 it make a good  hog and coyote gun...the 223 needs alittle bit more kick to put a hurt on a hog......I know what ya thinking...but the 308 has tooo much kick for an old man......what ya think about 22-250 for hogs.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 4, 2010)

Molly if your looking for a 22-250 let me know ive got a Remington 700 SPS in a .22-250.


----------



## lowlight223 (Jun 4, 2010)

core lokts for deer/hog etc. I've used 'em they work. there's not enuff kinetic energy on the little bullet to make a long shot so don't wast time worring about MOA. @ 150yrds max...it wont knock'em down! trust me! be ready to track. As far as yotes the remington UMC hollow points work fine and they are cheap!!! I use core lokts in 30.06 and haven't had 1 problem in 30 years. They are what they say "the deadliest mushroom in the woods"!


----------



## CCP (Jun 4, 2010)

> the 223 needs alittle bit more kick to put a hurt on a hog....



Molly I agree the .223 was lacking and this is the reason I built the 300whisper AR. I say WAS lacking because now with the tighter twist barrels and heavier bullets I think the .223 has come full circle. I just built a .223 1x7 twist Ar and it likes the 60 through 77 grain bullets I have tried so far. This season will be the true test only able to kill 4 or 5 with the new heavy bullets and that isnt enough for me to go on for now.

The 22-250 will not fit in the magwell of an AR so it is basically a no-go unless you went to the AR10 platform.


lungbuster123, I looked over one of your post and seen you have the 26' heavy barrel 700. You are on the right track with the lighter bullets and agree the 60 grain partitions look to be the best bet.


----------



## Mr Mike (Jun 29, 2010)

Good PSP gr depends on twist,,,, PSP dropped many a deer  in there tracks,,, kills with auth on yotes if you don't mind softball to volley Ball exit wounds.... SHOT PLACEMENT... head/neck area shoulder  PSP gets ur done on DEER!!!!!!!


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 29, 2010)

molly said:


> Do they make an AR-15 or ? in 22-250 it make a good  hog and coyote gun...the 223 needs alittle bit more kick to put a hurt on a hog......I know what ya thinking...but the 308 has tooo much kick for an old man......what ya think about 22-250 for hogs.



 As of today HogSWAT has 281 hogs down that I've put my hands on ( 50-60 more that Lee has shot on his own with my gear )since the first of this year. More than half of those were shot with a .223. From 55g Wolf JHP,62g brown bear HP to 75g Hornaday (which is what we have settled on as the best all around). Most under 150 yards. The rest were shot with 308's, AR-10's I use muzzle brakes and hydraulic buffers with 150g rounds and let me tell ya, its as easy as the 223 to shoot. NO muzzle flip and hardly any recoil. Everyone who shoots them are surprised by the soft recoil. LOUD as heck, but silky smooth shooters.

Any shot that is placed right with either caliber at these ranges and its a dead hog. I love the 223 for hog hunting. Ive had just as many run off with a 308 round in them as I have a 223. If your not hitting the head or spine its gonna run generally IMO.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 29, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> I bought some 75 grain Hornady TAP FPD yesterday and im going to shoot it today and see how she likes it.



I think you will be happy, I shoot nothing but that.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I shoot the 44 grain federal hollow points in my ruger ranch. yotes head explodes. gonna try for a deer and a hog this year with the bullets. I bought 200 rounds at bass pro for $98.00


----------

